# Tucano Second Skin pour alu 12" en GRIS dispo uniquement en VPC ?



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans la question car je souhaiterais l'avoir au plus vite donc si vous savez si c'est dispo sur Paris en GRIS (moins salissant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Danke schon !


----------



## Gallenza (26 Janvier 2004)

Je suis vraiment trop bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lien 

  apprend a faire des liens


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

C'est un bon complément en plus d'une saccoche


----------



## nantucket (26 Janvier 2004)

J'en ai une depuis 2 semaines c'est le top cette deuxième peau !
Excellent achat !
Il me semble néanmoins que la grise est indiquée pour iBook et la noire pour PowerBook. Mais bon de toute façon, c'est la même taille !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Et combien coute t elle?


----------



## nantucket (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et combien coute t elle?



Je l'ai payée CHF 39.- pour mon PowerBook, la grise est le même prix...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

C'est pas cher je trouve...je pense que je vais la prendre


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment trop bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



==&gt;   Produit non disponible en magasin Fnac.

J'ai bien sûr penser à la FNAC !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Non a la Fnac Strasbourg il y en a encore ....d'ailleurs je vais pas trop attendre pour la prendre sinon...


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Ben dit donc, l'Alsace serait elle mieux approvisionner que l'Ile de France !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Enfin il en restait pas des masses mais bon....


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

En fait je me pose une question, le second skin pour ibook et pwbook 12" diffèrent ils tellement ?

Sinon je vais juste me prendre un pour ibook qui est dispo dans la fnac pres de chez moi.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Je pense que ca doit être la même...


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ca doit être la même...



j'ai les deux a la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ibook pour ma même Alu 12 pour moi), la pochette de l'alu 12 est légèrement plus petite que celle du ibook mais bon je pense pas que ça joue beaucoup


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Ok et la tirette ne risque pas de rayer la coque lorsqu'on ferme la housse?


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ok et la tirette ne risque pas de rayer la coque lorsqu'on ferme la housse?



Ben étant donné que la housse est plus grande ca ne devrait pas poser probleme.

Cependant il y a beaucoup de vide (espace) si on met un pwb dans la housse du ibook ? c'est primordiale pour moi !!


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Ok et pour le Alu 15" ya du jeu aussi ou c'est serré serré????


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ok et pour le Alu 15" ya du jeu aussi ou c'est serré serré????



A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de Ibook 15"


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Je parlais du PWB 15"....


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Desole je croyais que tu voulais prendre une housse d'Ibook pour ton 15"


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Quand meme pas pour mon Alu plutot


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ok et la tirette ne risque pas de rayer la coque lorsqu'on ferme la housse?


Hello, non pas du tout ya une protection a l'interieur, tout autour de la fermeture eclair...j'en ai une que j'avais commander sur l'apple store..c'est bien sympa....un peu cher mais sympa....


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

C'est dans les 35 euros a la Fnac mais ca vaut le coup je pense


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Surtout que les autres housses coutent dans les 70  !

Bon personne de Paris qui sait où je pourrais acheter une housse PWB 12" GRISE ?


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai acheté une saccoche Case logic elle est pas mal mais je vais prendre le housse seconde peau en plus.


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

J'ai juste besoin de la housse pour mettre mon PWB dans un sac lambda (pour ne pas attirer l'attention)


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Oui c'est une solution aussi


----------



## nantucket (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans les 35 euros a la Fnac mais ca vaut le coup je pense



35 Euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Fais le déplacement jusqu'à Bâle et va l'acheter chez Manor en Suisse, elle vaut 26 Euro en Suisse !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2004)

hey les gars apple store... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



29 euros tout compris...moi je l'ai eue ici et no problemo rapido !
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/91402/wo/Ao2WFFWf2I2T3euPdNXgYOzsiFx/0.0.7.1.0.5.11.1.0.1


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Sous-total  24,25 
 Frais de port  7,90 
 TVA  6,30 
  --------------  
 Total de la commande  38,45 


MOUAIS


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Vaut mieux aller en magasin quand même non???


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Nan mais je le trouve pas en magasin : c'est le sujet de ce post


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

J'ai l'impression de revoir quelque chose... 

En fin je dis ca... je dis rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la tucano, il n'y a de la place que pour mettre l'ordinateur et il y a un petit rabat pour protéger l'ordi de la fermeture eclaire...


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

Tu la veux en forcement en grise?

La mienne est noire et il y en a dans la plus par des FNAC parisienne (Les Halles, digitale...) Il y a un peu de grise mais je ne sais pas en quelles tailles


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste besoin de la housse pour mettre mon PWB dans un sac lambda (pour ne pas attirer l'attention)



C'est exactement ce que je fais tout les jours!

Un eastpack, une tucano et hop! dans le RER par chatelet les halles !


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Oui absolument en gris car les poils de mon chien seront visibiles s'ils sont collés à la housse. 

Les halles y'en a po en 12" PWB gris, vais voir du côté des Ternes


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

Tu peux demander ou ils en ont en stock.
Par exemple, pour une carte Airport, ils avaient pue me dire qu'il n'en restait qu'une en France à Amiens


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Arf j'y ai pas pensé, pis sinon ils peuvent me le commander et je viendrais le chercher dès que ça sera arriver je pense, non ?


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

Ca je suis pô sur... a confirmer


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Vais voir ça demain


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Grise ou noire peu importe


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

POur moi si !


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Oui question de gout


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui question de gout



Mais non c'est pour les poils du chien!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si tu ne suis pas! Au premier rang la prochaine fois !!!


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Merci t'es vraiment le seul à me comprendre !


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

OK COOL hihi alors plutot gris ou noir?


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout est dans la question car je souhaiterais l'avoir au plus vite donc si vous savez si c'est dispo sur Paris en GRIS (moins salissant
> 
> ...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Et ca va mieux avec la couleur de l'Alu


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Yup !


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Mais je l'ai vu en noire alors...


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Oui c'est pour ça que j'arrive pas à le trouver en GRIS en boutique


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2004)

Depuis tout tes messages tu l'aurais déjà reçu ta tucano grise de l'apple store qui pourtant est en irlande !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la mienne est grise et a mis que 3,4 jours a arriver


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

hehe c'est juste que payer les frais de port j'aime pas trop !

Y'a pas de bonnes boutiques MAC sur Paris ?


----------



## chagregel (28 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de bonnes boutiques MAC sur Paris ?



J'ai deja dit que non











Ok, je vais me coucher, il est tard


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2004)

Ya pas CLG????


----------



## deLphaeus (28 Janvier 2004)

lol chagregrel

CLG je viens d'aller voir leur site et ya pas grand chose par contre IC Beaubourg, je vais les appeler avant midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TChüs !


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est jamais bien le site de CLG en plus il est pas convivial ...faut aller sur place


----------



## deLphaeus (28 Janvier 2004)

Voulais y aller ajdhui mais il faisait trop froid !


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est pas un excuse ca


----------



## deLphaeus (28 Janvier 2004)

A chacun sa sensibilité de la température !


----------



## chagregel (28 Janvier 2004)

Je suis allé ma promener à la digitale (FNAC) cette aprem et ils en ont en gris comme tu les aimes!!!

A l'entrée du rayon Mac, sur la droite...


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

du coté de saint germain ?


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> du coté de saint germain ?


Métro Odéon pis continuer vers Cluny (trottoir de droite) ou Metro Cluny, sortie boulevard Saint Germain pis continuer vers Odéon (trottoir de gauche)


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

En fait je demandais parce que je croyais qu'il n'y en avait plusieurs sur Paris, merci quand meme !


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2004)

Tu l'as pas encore ta housse???!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et bien...en plus tu vas payé du taxi, du métro; du bus...
tu vas avoir froid....
alors que de chez toi et l'apple store...enfin je dis ça hein....


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

Il coûte moins cher à la fnac ^^ 26.9 , je vais y aller demain car j'ai cours à côté. 

Je sais je suis têtu hehe


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Tu l'as trouve a combien la housse a la Fnac?


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

Ben 12" pour 26,90


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Oui le 15" est plus cher


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

plus grand alors plus chère


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Oui


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

ya quavait achete plus petit !


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

Bon alors deLphaeus,

tu l'as trouvé à la Digitale cette housse grise???


----------



## Gallenza (16 Février 2004)

En tous les cas elle est disponible et bien en évidence à Surcouf, avenue daumesnil (c'est bien la 1ere fois de ma vie que je fais de la pub pour ce magazin lol)


----------

